# Drive by shooting in Perth, Australia....but...they have gun control...right?



## 2aguy

There was a drive by shooting in Perth....but....they confiscated guns in Australia...right?  And another question...if these criminals can do a drive by shooting....which Australian gun control law kept them from going to a mall, a school, a church, a theater and doing a mass public shooting?

https://www.watoday.com.au/national...-shooting-north-of-perth-20190110-p50qpd.html


----------



## Taz

Give it a rest and go play outside.


----------



## H B Lowrie

2aguy said:


> There was a drive by shooting in Perth....but....they confiscated guns in Australia...right?  And another question...if these criminals can do a drive by shooting....which Australian gun control law kept them from going to a mall, a school, a church, a theater and doing a mass public shooting?
> 
> https://www.watoday.com.au/national...-shooting-north-of-perth-20190110-p50qpd.html


We should send in the military to enforce our values like we do across the globe.  Such an outage, sad.


----------



## MarcATL

How often do these happen in Austria OP? You can include any gun crime.

Thanks.


----------



## H B Lowrie

MarcATL said:


> How often do these happen in Austria OP? You can include any gun crime.
> 
> Thanks.



No one slaughters kids in schools like we do, we're quite exceptional in that arena as a nation and people.  We still "believe" in the human sacrifice of capital punishment which is wedded to our penchant for vengeance and doled out onto the poor almost exclusively.  We allow people including the police to murder others, even while unarmed, if we are "afraid".  Americans are always afraid, it's who we are as a people and fear/anxiety is consensually manufactured, administered and lovingly swallowed though corporate state media outlets.  I do agree with the argument that no gun kills in and of itself, it's a tool, like a hammer for example.  But america never made a fetish symbol out of the hammer as we have with the gun.  Violence is as american as apple pie, baseball and ethnic cleansing.  This society was founded and built on violence and the control of various populations it found in the way of "progress".  As the empire collapses, the empire will refocus it's militarist global occupation/surveillance apparatus back here in the "homeland" as empires in decline are wont to do historically.

Walls around us will aid the empire in our subjugation as a population and our guns will be for naught, we refused to use them for what they were ostensibly for when we could have had a chance to alter the societal trajectory.  We were voting and believing in the illusion and spectacle.  Review the history of this power structure, it has been known for instance to trade a group targeted for removal 1873 Colt Cavalry revolvers, and Remington Rolling Block rifles so it could label them "hostiles" and mow them down with Gatling guns.  Those for profit internment camps for all the scary brown people?  They'll hold your type as well mr. and mrs. "real american".  Better awaken.  Your economic system is in for a tanking and the power structure knows full well it has lost all semblance of legitimacy.  Americans have a hard lesson coming.


----------



## pismoe

they are happening more and more as they get a more diverse population caused by immigration Gents , Lowrie and Marc and Taz .   Do some 'google' of riots and 'african' gangs and just gangs in 'australia' and see what you guys think .  I thought it sounded like good times as i snickered at the plight of the disarmed 'aussies'  Gents .


----------



## BlackFlag

pismoe said:


> they are happening more and more as they get a more diverse population caused by immigration Gents , Lowrie and Marc and Taz .   Do some 'google' of riots and 'african' gangs and just gangs in 'australia' and see what you guys think .  I thought it sounded like good times as i snickered at the plight of the disarmed 'aussies'  Gents .


Surely it has nothing to do with the record number of guns in Australia and still climbing


----------



## BlackFlag

MarcATL said:


> How often do these happen in Austria OP? You can include any gun crime.
> 
> Thanks.


He’ll slit his wrists before ever posting the murder or gun crime rates.


----------



## pismoe

and in a country like the USA with millions of different type mongrel people we are a very peaceful country .       We have a country of about 310 million not counting illegals according to USA Census in 2010 and only about 30 thousand gun deaths per year and that includes suicides .   Heck , USA has more or about the same Car deaths as it has gun deaths per year  Lowrie .


----------



## pismoe

BlackFlag said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are happening more and more as they get a more diverse population caused by immigration Gents , Lowrie and Marc and Taz .   Do some 'google' of riots and 'african' gangs and just gangs in 'australia' and see what you guys think .  I thought it sounded like good times as i snickered at the plight of the disarmed 'aussies'  Gents .
> 
> 
> 
> Surely it has nothing to do with the record number of guns in Australia and still climbing
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------   the MORE guns the better , they will be needed to protect the good 'aussies' from the scum Criminals that are being imported   BFlag .


----------



## pismoe

BlackFlag said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How often do these happen in Austria OP? You can include any gun crime.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> He’ll slit his wrists before ever posting the murder or gun crime rates.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------   why don't YOU guys put up the gun crime rates or deaths , suicides in the USA   BFlag .


----------



## BlackFlag

pismoe said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How often do these happen in Austria OP? You can include any gun crime.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> He’ll slit his wrists before ever posting the murder or gun crime rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------   why don't YOU guys put up the gun crime rates or deaths , suicides in the USA   BFlag .
Click to expand...

They are much higher than Australia since we have more guns than people and so many states make it easy for criminals to get guns


----------



## pismoe

BlackFlag said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How often do these happen in Austria OP? You can include any gun crime.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> He’ll slit his wrists before ever posting the murder or gun crime rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------   why don't YOU guys put up the gun crime rates or deaths , suicides in the USA   BFlag .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are much higher than Australia since we have more guns than people and so many states make it easy for criminals to get guns
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------   i think there are only about 10 or 15 thousand gun deaths after the deaths of willing suiciders are removed .   And in the USA with a census pop of 310 million in 2010 i'd say that thats pretty good  BFlag .   Its the price that Americans pay to be able to own guns  BFlag .


----------



## BlackFlag

pismoe said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How often do these happen in Austria OP? You can include any gun crime.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> He’ll slit his wrists before ever posting the murder or gun crime rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------   why don't YOU guys put up the gun crime rates or deaths , suicides in the USA   BFlag .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are much higher than Australia since we have more guns than people and so many states make it easy for criminals to get guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   i think there are only about 10 or 15 thousand gun deaths after the deaths of willing suiciders are removed .   And in the USA with a census pop of 310 million in 2010 i'd say that thats pretty good  BFlag .   Its the price that Americans pay to be able to own guns  BFlag .
Click to expand...

Yes everytime children or innocents are massacred you remind us that’s a price you have no problem paying


----------



## MarcATL

pismoe said:


> they are happening more and more as they get a more diverse population caused by immigration Gents , Lowrie and Marc and Taz .   Do some 'google' of riots and 'african' gangs and just gangs in 'australia' and see what you guys think .  I thought it sounded like good times as i snickered at the plight of the disarmed 'aussies'  Gents .


What percentage of Australia's deaths are as a result of gun crimes pismoe?


----------



## pismoe

BlackFlag said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How often do these happen in Austria OP? You can include any gun crime.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> He’ll slit his wrists before ever posting the murder or gun crime rates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------   why don't YOU guys put up the gun crime rates or deaths , suicides in the USA   BFlag .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are much higher than Australia since we have more guns than people and so many states make it easy for criminals to get guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   i think there are only about 10 or 15 thousand gun deaths after the deaths of willing suiciders are removed .   And in the USA with a census pop of 310 million in 2010 i'd say that thats pretty good  BFlag .   Its the price that Americans pay to be able to own guns  BFlag .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes everytime children or innocents are massacred you remind us that’s a price you have no problem paying
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------  RiP , But  well kids are dying all day long riding in cars  but its the PRICE we pay for most people in the USA having a couple 2 or three cars in the USA  BFlag .


----------



## pismoe

MarcATL said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are happening more and more as they get a more diverse population caused by immigration Gents , Lowrie and Marc and Taz .   Do some 'google' of riots and 'african' gangs and just gangs in 'australia' and see what you guys think .  I thought it sounded like good times as i snickered at the plight of the disarmed 'aussies'  Gents .
> 
> 
> 
> What percentage of Australia's deaths are as a result of gun crimes pismoe?
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------  don't know and don't CARE  Marc .


----------



## 2aguy

BlackFlag said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are happening more and more as they get a more diverse population caused by immigration Gents , Lowrie and Marc and Taz .   Do some 'google' of riots and 'african' gangs and just gangs in 'australia' and see what you guys think .  I thought it sounded like good times as i snickered at the plight of the disarmed 'aussies'  Gents .
> 
> 
> 
> Surely it has nothing to do with the record number of guns in Australia and still climbing
Click to expand...



No...because normal citizens are banned from owning guns...so it is the criminals getting the guns and using them illegally...on an island.....

You still have nothing...


----------



## BlackFlag

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are happening more and more as they get a more diverse population caused by immigration Gents , Lowrie and Marc and Taz .   Do some 'google' of riots and 'african' gangs and just gangs in 'australia' and see what you guys think .  I thought it sounded like good times as i snickered at the plight of the disarmed 'aussies'  Gents .
> 
> 
> 
> Surely it has nothing to do with the record number of guns in Australia and still climbing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...because normal citizens are banned from owning guns...so it is the criminals getting the guns and using them illegally...on an island.....
> 
> You still have nothing...
Click to expand...

Normal citizens are not banned from owning guns.  If you are losing an argument, blatantly lying will not save it.


----------



## 2aguy

pismoe said:


> and in a country like the USA with millions of different type mongrel people we are a very peaceful country .       We have a country of about 310 million not counting illegals according to USA Census in 2010 and only about 30 thousand gun deaths per year and that includes suicides .   Heck , USA has more or about the same Car deaths as it has gun deaths per year  Lowrie .




10,982 gun murders in 2017 in the U.S. according to the FBI.  Of those, 70-80% of the victims are actual criminals, and of the rest, the vast majority are friends and family of the criminals...so in a population of 310 million we maybe have 1,200 actual innocent people murdered with guns....while cars still killed over 38,000 people..... and doctors, through negilgence, kill over 250,000......

They have nothing to argue with but emotion...


----------



## BlackFlag

2aguy said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and in a country like the USA with millions of different type mongrel people we are a very peaceful country .       We have a country of about 310 million not counting illegals according to USA Census in 2010 and only about 30 thousand gun deaths per year and that includes suicides .   Heck , USA has more or about the same Car deaths as it has gun deaths per year  Lowrie .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10,982 gun murders in 2017 in the U.S. according to the FBI.  Of those, 70-80% of the victims are actual criminals, and of the rest, the vast majority are friends and family of the criminals...so in a population of 310 million we maybe have 1,200 actual innocent people murdered with guns....while cars still killed over 38,000 people..... and doctors, through negilgence, kill over 250,000......
> 
> They have nothing to argue with but emotion...
Click to expand...

I fully support extending all the requirements of purchasing and driving a car onto guns.


----------



## 2aguy

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are happening more and more as they get a more diverse population caused by immigration Gents , Lowrie and Marc and Taz .   Do some 'google' of riots and 'african' gangs and just gangs in 'australia' and see what you guys think .  I thought it sounded like good times as i snickered at the plight of the disarmed 'aussies'  Gents .
> 
> 
> 
> Surely it has nothing to do with the record number of guns in Australia and still climbing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...because normal citizens are banned from owning guns...so it is the criminals getting the guns and using them illegally...on an island.....
> 
> You still have nothing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normal citizens are not banned from owning guns.  If you are losing an argument, blatantly lying will not save it.
Click to expand...



Yes...they are.  They have to store them in gun clubs, and even the ranchers only have a few types of single shot, shotguns that they can have, meanwhile, the criminals use handguns and military rifles.....

Gun city: Young, dumb and armed

*The notion that a military-grade weapon could be in the hands of local criminals is shocking, but police have already seized at least five machine guns and assault rifles in the past 18 months. The AK-47 was not among them.*

Only a fortnight ago, law enforcement authorities announced they were hunting another seven assault rifles recently smuggled into the country. Weapons from the shipment have been used in armed robberies and drive-by shootings.

*These are just a handful of the thousands of illicit guns fuelling a wave of violent crime in the world’s most liveable city.*

*----*

Despite Australia’s strict gun control regime, criminals are now better armed than at any time since then-Prime Minister John Howard introduced a nationwide firearm buyback scheme in response to the 1996 Port Arthur massacre.

Shootings have become almost a weekly occurrence, with more than 125 people, mostly young men, wounded in the past five year

-----------

While the body count was higher during Melbourne’s ‘Underbelly War’ (1999-2005), more people have been seriously maimed in the recent spate of shootings and reprisals.

*Crimes associated with firearm possession have also more than doubled, driven by the easy availability of handguns, semi-automatic rifles, shotguns and, increasingly, machine guns, that are smuggled into the country or stolen from licensed owners.*

*-------------*

These weapons have been used in dozens of recent drive-by shootings of homes and businesses, as well as targeted and random attacks in parks, shopping centres and roads.

“They’re young, dumb and armed,” said one former underworld associate, who survived a shooting attempt in the western suburbs several years ago.

“It used to be that if you were involved in something bad you might have to worry about [being shot]. Now people get shot over nothing - unprovoked.”

------------

*Gun crime soars*
In this series, Fairfax Media looks at Melbourne’s gun problem and the new breed of criminals behind the escalating violence.

The investigation has found:


There have been at least 99 shootings in the past 20 months - more than one incident a week since January 2015
Known criminals were caught with firearms 755 times last year, compared to 143 times in 2011
The epicentre of the problem is a triangle between Coolaroo, Campbellfield and Glenroy in the north-west, with Cranbourne, Narre Warren and Dandenong in the south-east close behind
Criminals are using gunshot wounds to the arms and legs as warnings to pay debts
*Assault rifles and handguns are being smuggled into Australia via shipments of electronics and metal parts*
In response to the violence, it can be revealed the state government is planning to introduce new criminal offences for drive-by shootings, manufacturing of firearms with new technologies such as 3D printers, and more police powers to keep weapons out of the hands of known criminals.
============
The second part of the series....
Gun city: Gunslingers of the North West


========================
'Thousands' of illegal guns tipped to be handed over in firearms amnesty

Asked roughly how many he expected to be handed in, Mr Keenan said: "Look I certainly think the number will be in the thousands."

The Australian Crime Commission estimated in 2012 there were at least 250,000 illegal guns in Australia. But a Senate report noted last year it was impossible to estimate how many illicit weapons are out there.


*And despite Australia's strict border controls, the smuggling of high-powered military-style firearms is also a growing problem.*


----------



## 2aguy

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and in a country like the USA with millions of different type mongrel people we are a very peaceful country .       We have a country of about 310 million not counting illegals according to USA Census in 2010 and only about 30 thousand gun deaths per year and that includes suicides .   Heck , USA has more or about the same Car deaths as it has gun deaths per year  Lowrie .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10,982 gun murders in 2017 in the U.S. according to the FBI.  Of those, 70-80% of the victims are actual criminals, and of the rest, the vast majority are friends and family of the criminals...so in a population of 310 million we maybe have 1,200 actual innocent people murdered with guns....while cars still killed over 38,000 people..... and doctors, through negilgence, kill over 250,000......
> 
> They have nothing to argue with but emotion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fully support extending all the requirements of purchasing and driving a car onto guns.
Click to expand...


Too bad Guns are protected by the Constitution....you would have been one of those democrats who used Poll Taxes and Literacy tests to keep Blacks from voting.....typical democrat....


----------



## pismoe

WE are America for my lifetime at least


BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and in a country like the USA with millions of different type mongrel people we are a very peaceful country .       We have a country of about 310 million not counting illegals according to USA Census in 2010 and only about 30 thousand gun deaths per year and that includes suicides .   Heck , USA has more or about the same Car deaths as it has gun deaths per year  Lowrie .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10,982 gun murders in 2017 in the U.S. according to the FBI.  Of those, 70-80% of the victims are actual criminals, and of the rest, the vast majority are friends and family of the criminals...so in a population of 310 million we maybe have 1,200 actual innocent people murdered with guns....while cars still killed over 38,000 people..... and doctors, through negilgence, kill over 250,000......
> 
> They have nothing to argue with but emotion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fully support extending all the requirements of purchasing and driving a car onto guns.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------  i don't because driving cars , buying cars are PERMISSION Granted by 'government' while owning , using , owning and buying guns is a RIGHT  BFlag .


----------



## BlackFlag

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and in a country like the USA with millions of different type mongrel people we are a very peaceful country .       We have a country of about 310 million not counting illegals according to USA Census in 2010 and only about 30 thousand gun deaths per year and that includes suicides .   Heck , USA has more or about the same Car deaths as it has gun deaths per year  Lowrie .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10,982 gun murders in 2017 in the U.S. according to the FBI.  Of those, 70-80% of the victims are actual criminals, and of the rest, the vast majority are friends and family of the criminals...so in a population of 310 million we maybe have 1,200 actual innocent people murdered with guns....while cars still killed over 38,000 people..... and doctors, through negilgence, kill over 250,000......
> 
> They have nothing to argue with but emotion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fully support extending all the requirements of purchasing and driving a car onto guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad Guns are protected by the Constitution....you would have been one of those democrats who used Poll Taxes and Literacy tests to keep Blacks from voting.....typical democrat....
Click to expand...

And cars serve purposes other than to kill or maim.  If you know your lame car argument is stupid and not comparable to guns, then you shouldn’t use it.  Too retarded.


----------



## 2aguy

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and in a country like the USA with millions of different type mongrel people we are a very peaceful country .       We have a country of about 310 million not counting illegals according to USA Census in 2010 and only about 30 thousand gun deaths per year and that includes suicides .   Heck , USA has more or about the same Car deaths as it has gun deaths per year  Lowrie .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10,982 gun murders in 2017 in the U.S. according to the FBI.  Of those, 70-80% of the victims are actual criminals, and of the rest, the vast majority are friends and family of the criminals...so in a population of 310 million we maybe have 1,200 actual innocent people murdered with guns....while cars still killed over 38,000 people..... and doctors, through negilgence, kill over 250,000......
> 
> They have nothing to argue with but emotion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fully support extending all the requirements of purchasing and driving a car onto guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad Guns are protected by the Constitution....you would have been one of those democrats who used Poll Taxes and Literacy tests to keep Blacks from voting.....typical democrat....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And cars serve purposes other than to kill or maim.  If you know your lame car argument is stupid and not comparable to guns, then you shouldn’t use it.  Too retarded.
Click to expand...



Guns save lives.....and take fewer lives than cars do.   If you don't understand that cars kill more people accidentally than guns do in the hands of criminals who have to break the law to commit murder and suffer the consequences for it...you really are pretty stupid.  Guns in the hands of Americans are used 1.1  million times a year to save lives, stop rapes, robberies and other crimes.....guns save more lives than they take, making them a benefit to civilization.....


----------



## harmonica

I don't understand?
you always bring up countries with arguments FOR gun control--is that your aim?
Crime levels *46.01* Australia
Ranked 47th. *55.84*  US
Ranked 30th. *21% more* than Australia

*3*
AUS Ranked 36th. *32.57*
US Ranked 10th. *11 times more *than Australia
Australia vs United States: Crime Facts and Stats


----------



## 2aguy

harmonica said:


> I don't understand?
> you always bring up countries with arguments FOR gun control--is that your aim?
> Crime levels *46.01* Australia
> Ranked 47th. *55.84*  US
> Ranked 30th. *21% more* than Australia
> 
> *3*
> AUS Ranked 36th. *32.57*
> US Ranked 10th. *11 times more *than Australia
> Australia vs United States: Crime Facts and Stats



What you fail to understand is that gun control isn't working in those countries....you seem to think that murder automatically happens if the criminal has a gun.   It doesn't.   Britain is being flooded with illegal guns...but their gun murder rate is staying about the same level as before they banned guns.   That is likely to change as their drug gangs fight over territory.

Then you have 26 years of experience in the United States...if what you believe is true, then as more people own and carry guns the gun crime rate would go up, the gun murder rate would go up...that didn't happen in the U.S.  As more Americans own and carry guns over the last 26 years our gun murder rate dropped 49%....you can't explain that and you have yet to try.   Our gun crime rate went down 75%....your theory can't explain that.   Our violent crime rate went down 72%, another fact you can't explain........

What explains crime in the U.S.?   There are tiny areas in our major cities....a few neighborhoods out of millions of people, where the democrat party has been in control for decades....and the democrat party politicians, judges and prosecutors continue to release known, violent, repeat gun offenders, with multiple gun convictions, back onto the streets.....it is this tiny, tiny population driving our current crime rate...not normal, law abiding people who own and carry guns for self defense.

You don't know what you are talking about when it comes to guns and crime in these countries.....you focus on the wrong information...


----------



## harmonica

2aguy said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand?
> you always bring up countries with arguments FOR gun control--is that your aim?
> Crime levels *46.01* Australia
> Ranked 47th. *55.84*  US
> Ranked 30th. *21% more* than Australia
> 
> *3*
> AUS Ranked 36th. *32.57*
> US Ranked 10th. *11 times more *than Australia
> Australia vs United States: Crime Facts and Stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you fail to understand is that gun control isn't working in those countries....you seem to think that murder automatically happens if the criminal has a gun.   It doesn't.   Britain is being flooded with illegal guns...but their gun murder rate is staying about the same level as before they banned guns.   That is likely to change as their drug gangs fight over territory.
> 
> Then you have 26 years of experience in the United States...if what you believe is true, then as more people own and carry guns the gun crime rate would go up, the gun murder rate would go up...that didn't happen in the U.S.  As more Americans own and carry guns over the last 26 years our gun murder rate dropped 49%....you can't explain that and you have yet to try.   Our gun crime rate went down 75%....your theory can't explain that.   Our violent crime rate went down 72%, another fact you can't explain........
> 
> What explains crime in the U.S.?   There are tiny areas in our major cities....a few neighborhoods out of millions of people, where the democrat party has been in control for decades....and the democrat party politicians, judges and prosecutors continue to release known, violent, repeat gun offenders, with multiple gun convictions, back onto the streets.....it is this tiny, tiny population driving our current crime rate...not normal, law abiding people who own and carry guns for self defense.
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about when it comes to guns and crime in these countries.....you focus on the wrong information...
Click to expand...

murder rate ELEVEN times lower......?????
how do you explain that?


----------



## 2aguy

harmonica said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand?
> you always bring up countries with arguments FOR gun control--is that your aim?
> Crime levels *46.01* Australia
> Ranked 47th. *55.84*  US
> Ranked 30th. *21% more* than Australia
> 
> *3*
> AUS Ranked 36th. *32.57*
> US Ranked 10th. *11 times more *than Australia
> Australia vs United States: Crime Facts and Stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you fail to understand is that gun control isn't working in those countries....you seem to think that murder automatically happens if the criminal has a gun.   It doesn't.   Britain is being flooded with illegal guns...but their gun murder rate is staying about the same level as before they banned guns.   That is likely to change as their drug gangs fight over territory.
> 
> Then you have 26 years of experience in the United States...if what you believe is true, then as more people own and carry guns the gun crime rate would go up, the gun murder rate would go up...that didn't happen in the U.S.  As more Americans own and carry guns over the last 26 years our gun murder rate dropped 49%....you can't explain that and you have yet to try.   Our gun crime rate went down 75%....your theory can't explain that.   Our violent crime rate went down 72%, another fact you can't explain........
> 
> What explains crime in the U.S.?   There are tiny areas in our major cities....a few neighborhoods out of millions of people, where the democrat party has been in control for decades....and the democrat party politicians, judges and prosecutors continue to release known, violent, repeat gun offenders, with multiple gun convictions, back onto the streets.....it is this tiny, tiny population driving our current crime rate...not normal, law abiding people who own and carry guns for self defense.
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about when it comes to guns and crime in these countries.....you focus on the wrong information...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> murder rate ELEVEN times lower......?????
> how do you explain that?
Click to expand...



Easy....culture, population.....our violence is contained in tiny areas of cities that have been under the control of the democrat party for decades, if not close to 100 years.....you have a culture in those areas of fatherless homes, dependence on government welfare and an education system controlled by democrats which keeps the poor helpless and hopeless.   The fatherless homes create young males without anyone to teach them self control, and how to be adult men....whose only role models are criminals...this leads to low impulse control and lots of violence.   We also didn't experience the destruction of World War 1 and 2, which deeply affected Europe....

However....as the increasing levels of violence in Europe and Australia show.....their social welfare states are now reaching the point the United States was at in the early 1960s....where violence was on the rise and crime out of control..... it took us until the 1990s to get a handle on that, and they are just now entering that period of violence....


----------

